# Shorty's Hydraulics "Home of the Lowrider"



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

Some of our work


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

Shorty's Veterano Pompes


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Shorty's Hydraulics for all you lowrider needs*


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Shorty's Hydraulics said:


> Some of our work
> 
> View attachment 327727
> 
> ...


 That's badass


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good to see you that you have arrived shorty now start posting your products and prices


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice work and bad ass hoppers :thumbsupic from las vegas super show 2006


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

k3nn3th86 said:


> Good to see you that you have arrived shorty now start posting your products and prices


Glad to be here. we're working on getting prices together, but let us know what you're looking for and i can get you a price asap.



sureñosbluez said:


> nice work and bad ass hoppers :thumbsupic from las vegas super show 2006
> View attachment 327784


Thanks homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

my car is currently at the Shortys getting lifted/reinforced. best shop in town in my opinion


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Shorty's Hydraulics offers...*

*Show and Street Quality Chrome Plating*








*Custom Engraving*















*Reinforced and Molded Frame and Suspension*








*Custom Hydraulic Setups*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Shorty's Hydraulics said:


> *Shorty's Hydraulics offers...*
> 
> *Show and Street Quality Chrome Plating*
> View attachment 328016
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

How much for a #9 gear to 73129


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

good to see shorty's on here loved your shop when I came threw keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

Cadillac arms TIG welded, extended 1", and molded. ready for chrome


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Shorty's Hydraulics said:


> Cadillac arms TIG welded, extended 1", and molded. ready for chrome
> 
> View attachment 330715
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Shorty's Hydraulics said:


> Cadillac arms TIG welded, extended 1", and molded. ready for chrome
> 
> View attachment 330715
> 
> ...


How much for those arms


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

whats up shorty!


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up callme fred


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Shorty's Hydraulics said:


> Cadillac arms TIG welded, extended 1", and molded. ready for chrome
> View attachment 330715
> View attachment 330714
> View attachment 330713


 Pm me a price for those arms please


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------

